# Petrol vs Diesel



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anyone any comments on petrol or diesel for a RV.

I am interested to know which is more fuel efficient petrol front end or diesel pusher.

Has anyone found any problems with forecourt acess when filling up with petrol unlike diesel where you can use the l.g.v. pumps.

Any other comments on this subject would be most useful in helping us to make our minds up over the two models winnibago adventurer and journey we have in mind.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Generally a given volume of diesel will take you about 30% further than the same volume of petrol.
LPG will take you 15% less than the same volume of petrol.
LPG is about 50% the cost of petrol in the UK, not so cheap on the continent.
LPG conversions cost and you need to do lots of miles to make it economical.

Push or pull - thats the difference between veterinary intervention or not when cows give birth! Cow, that,s what you might call your RV if you try and get it through a French forcourt! Tesco may be!


C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nice choice of RVs. If you can get the layout you want with a diesel pusher and can afford it, I'd go that way.

If you are looking for a cheaper capital outlay and don't envisage doing great mileage, go petrol up front and then do the LPG conversion vs use sums.

Dave


----------



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

*re*

Our first choice is the Adventurer with the 35A layout but only comes in petrol. 2nd choice is the journey diesel pusher not sure on model number but is 34 long with twin sofas.

Went to see a 2007 Adventurer this weekend but it appreared to have damp problems mould on the walls in the wardrobe on the wall behind the sofa and on the bottom of wall inside the entrance door.This is the first RV i have seen with this. We where put of buying this one because of this.The dealer said it was only on the surface and was there because the previous owner had proberly not ventilated the inside enough when cooking etc.


----------



## motorvating (Jun 24, 2009)

I purchased a Ford F350 Filan telstar 7.5 diesel yesterday, and drove it back home from goole (near Leeds) to Hinckley for 20 to 25 pounds. to say I am pleased is an understatement, as my diesel PT cruiser woulod want 15 to 20 pouns to do that trip.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Get rid of the PT Cruiser then!

C.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi the adventurer has the 8.1L V8 GM engine and will do around 9mpg, maybe less depending how you drive. The Journey has a straight 6, 5.9L Cummings and I would expect around 13mpg, again it all depends how you drive.

The difference isn't as great as you might have expected, this is because the Journey is on a 12.5tonne MAM chassis whereas the Adventurer is only on a 10tonne.

The Journey has air suspension so I would expect it to give a better ride, apart from that there's not much to choose between them IMHO.

I run Petrol/LPG and tow a car, so access into and out of stations is important, but so far in 30,000miles here and abroad I have only found one station where access was impossible and that's at the Morrys in Blackpool; we couldn't get under the canopy. Yes some are difficult, but with a bit of shunting/reversing you can fill up.

Diesel is usually easy as long as they have a separate area for HGV's but not all stations have these, neither my local Sainsburys, ASDA or Tesco's have one and their usually the ones with the cheapest fuel.

Mould isn't normal and I would give that one a miss.

Olley


----------



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

*re*

Thanks for the comments we have decided to give that adventurer a miss. We are quite taken with the journey but have only seen one with the dark cheery interior which we do not like, now looking for one with light wood.

Diesel would be my first choice but getting the layout we want is not proving easy.


----------

